# The Taxman



## bev (Mar 12, 2009)

THE TAXMAN COMETH 

At the end of the tax year, the Tax Office sent an inspector to audit the books of a Synagogue. 

While he was checking the books he turned to the Rabbi and said, 'I notice you buy a lot of candles. What do you do with the candle drippings?' 

'Good question,' noted the Rabbi. 'We save them up and send them back to the candle makers, and every now and then they send us a free box of candles.' 

'Oh,' replied the auditor, somewhat disappointed that his unusual question had a practical answer. 

But on he went, in his obnoxious way: 
'What about all these bread-wafer purchases? What do you do with the crumbs?' 

'Ah, yes,' replied the Rabbi, realising that the inspector was trying to trap him with an unanswerable question. 'We collect them and send them back to the manufacturers, and every now and then they send us a free box of bread-wafers.' 

'I see,' replied the auditor, thinking hard about how he could fluster the know-it-all Rabbi. 'Well, Rabbi,' he went on, 'what do you do with all the leftover foreskins from the circumcisions you perform?' 

'Here, too, we do not waste,' answered the Rabbi............... 

'What we do is save all the foreskins and send them to the Tax Office, and about once a year they send us a complete dick.'


Bev


----------



## Northerner (Mar 12, 2009)

lol Very good...!


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 12, 2009)

Quality Bev


----------



## Steff (Mar 12, 2009)

brill bev


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 17, 2019)

Very good . So funny


----------



## WHT (Mar 23, 2019)

Boss!


----------



## C&E Guy (Mar 25, 2019)

Superb!

They really are a law unto themselves. This year I've had a tax rebate for over £200 as I'd paid too much - and then I got a demand for £150 for underpaid tax. Eh?
(And it's the company that pays it).


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 25, 2019)

I forgot to tell HMRC I’d moved from Scotland, but now that they’ve found me (I blame the DWP) I can claim my state pension, because if I’d done that in Scotland it would mostly disappear in tax. The better off always benefit from English Tax laws. Keeps the poor underfoot. I think that’s why they do it, anyway.


----------

